# Débutant avec l'AppleTV2



## boulou le fou (26 Février 2011)

Bonjour a tous

Je me permets de poster ici car j'ai plein de question concernant l'AppleTV2 

apres une borne airport pour passer toute la musique d'Itunes de mon Imac a mon home cinema, c'etait vraiment bien mais j'ai eu l'occasion d'avoir une AppleTV2

donc pour la musique, c'est le top, encore mieux que la borne Air port

Mais pour visionner mes films qui sont sur mon Imac directement sur ma tele ou regarder une video dans Safari, pareil, directement sur ma tele, comment faire ?

j'ai vu que l'on peut enregistrer les films dans Itunes, mais c'est lourd 

Avez vous une solution pour cela ?

J'ai fouillé dans le forum, j'ai trouvé des sujets de Jailbraking et d'application sur l'appletv, comment realiser tout cela ?

Eclairez moi s'il vous plait 

Merci d'avance !!


----------



## Tkotm (27 Février 2011)

JailBreak en video : http://forums.macg.co/apple-tv/jailbreak-de-lapple-tv-2-en-video-en-francais-593212.html

Installer XBMC en vidéo : http://forums.macg.co/apple-tv/installer-xbmc-en-video-595422.html

Si tu te connais pas XBMC, tu peux faire une recherche xbmc sur youtube .


----------



## boulou le fou (27 Février 2011)

Merci pour tout 

bon, va falloir s'atteler a la tache maintenant
bon, le soucis, c'est que l'Imac est a 6m de la télé donc vu qu'il ne faut pas debrancher l'AppleTv du secteur apres l'avoir jailbraquer


----------



## Tkotm (27 Février 2011)

Le dernier JailBreak sorti permet de "débrancher" l'atv. La manip est la même.


----------



## boulou le fou (28 Février 2011)

je ne trouve point le dernier Jailbreak 

une aide svp ?


----------



## Tkotm (1 Mars 2011)

http://greenpois0n.com/

Edit : Mais je pense que la dernière version de SeasOnPass doit avoir la dernière version aussi.


----------

